# Trout



## dacdots (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all,I just scored some nice fresh rainbow trout caught here local today.Im gonna smoke them this weekend along with a turkey breast and what ever else I can come up with.They came at a price,I had to trade some of my bologna and snack sticks for them.Well worth it as I have plenty of trading stock on hand.Maybe Ill get some pics up Monday.


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great deal to me!  8) Looking forward to the pics.


----------

